# I got an indian fantail!



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a new indian fantail who i'm going to introduce to my flock (1 pigeon, 12 chickens) soon I want to get them all used to her. Is it ok to keep her in a rabbit cage with pine shavings for a while? I'm going to keep the cage by my pen so they can all see her. Also can indian fantails fly well? I let my jacobins pigeon and chickens out to freerange around sometimes and the pigeon seems to like it she flies and lands on the roof. Can fantail pigeons fly well enough to be let out like this? My Jacobins pigeon runs around with the chickens and thinks she is a chicken lol. It's very funny. 








Here is a picture of my jacobins pigeon. Her name is Scarlet (as in gone with the wind) because she has her little frill around her neck and looks very regal. The new lady needs a name similar can anybody help me out with that. I just got her today so I don't have a name yet. Also when the lady was getting her out of the cage she accidently pulled out most of her tailfeathers. She only has 4 long tailfeathers left. How long will those take to grow back? Also she is very tame and will step up and stand on my hand and lets me pet her. Sorry for all the questions. 

Lindsey


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi my name is vivian.  I'm no expert but I'd say those tailfeathers will be back in 2-5 weeks.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Lindsey,
I don't have Indian Fantails...I have Fantails...but I'm going to try my best here. 

There should be no problem in keeping the new Indian Fan in the rabbit hutch for the time being. Quarantining new birds is always a smart thing to do. 
Fantails, Indian Fantails, and Jacobins, or any of the fancy breeds shouldn't (just my opinion) be let out for free range...because they are just too man made and domesticated. They don't fly well and are too trusting! They are just sitting ducks! I'm 5' 8" and my Fantails can't see me coming if they are facing me...imagine what a cat, dog, or hawk can do! Keeping them with your chickens shouldn't be a problem as long as there is PLENTY of room for them all!

I agree with Vivian...in 2 to 5 weeks you should see new growth in the tail feathers.

I'm also a fan of GONE WITH THE WIND...
If the Indian Fantail is a hen...Melanie, Prissy, or Mammy...
If it is a cock...Ashley
I'm sure when you get a mate for Scarlet it going to be Rhett...right? Scarlet is a very beautiful pigeon...you must be very proud!

Dawn


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah the chickens accept the pigeon and get along great with her. The new one is definatly a girl. Her pelvic bones are spread far apart like she has laid eggs before. I let my guys out to free range just before dark so it's only an hour or two. And I only do it when i'm around to watch them closely. Scarlet doesn't fly alot she mostly runs around on the ground pecking with the chickens. The new girl doesn't know how to fly really well she has most likely been in a small wire cage her whole life. I'll probably add her to the flock when all her feathers grow back. Also i'll get a pic of her tomorrow she is very beautiful. Her top half from her head to her shoulders is black her wings are as well and her back, tail and belly are light blue.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Pigeon-girl,

I raised Indian fantails for 10 years. I don't have any now,but they are one of my favorite breeds. There are some good Indian fantail websites.
I used to let my Indian fantails have freedom in the summer,but not in the winter. I don't know where you live,but here in Ohio the hawks go after pigeons in the fall through spring.
Keep us posted on how your birds do. I'm sure your jacobin will enjoy a pigeon friend.


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well I couldn't wait any longer (I know bad me breaking quarintine) but today I put my jacobin in the fantails cage and guess what my jacobin is a boy and not a girl like I thought. They took to each other right away and the jacobin has already tried to mate with her cooed puffed up and did a little dance lol. He has never done that before. So I guess he will need a manly name now.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Years ago,someone crossed a jacobin with an indian fantail and started a new breed called Indian Fantasy.


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just found a picture online of an indian fantasy online they are really pretty. It would be cool to breed mine.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can someone post a link with a pic of an Indian Fantasy, please?

Reti


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

This is the only picture I found I also read that indian fantasys have one more breed in it. I forgot what the other was though....


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Woah*

That bird is gorgeous. Jeez-O.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, my, this bird is absolutetly gorgeous.

Thank you Pigeon-girl.

Reti


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pic pigeon-girl! I had seen pics of them many years ago and have never seen any at pigeon shows,so I think they must be very rare. I saw an ad on another sight that someone is looking for Indian Fantasys.


----------

